# sweetgirl's daily journal



## sweetgirl (Apr 12, 2005)

Please post replies, I appreciate all the advice!!!!

age: 18
weight: 155
height:5'5
will post measurements tomorrow.
*working out to stay healthy and aquire abs*

I was informed today by a friend that he thinks I have "exercize/gym bulimia" where you work all the calories you at off in one day. Is this a bad thing? why have i not known this was not a good thing. im losing weight and gaining muscle. i lost three pant sizes in three weeks. i am feeling fine. as long as im not sick right? what do you all think?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 12, 2005)

as a woman with your figure, your optimal calorie intake for fat loss 
should consist of around 1500 cals per day

meal 1: 375cals
meal 2: 300cals
meal 3: 300cals 
meal 4: 300cals
meal 5: 225cals

granted what is above is very basic. If your asking how low is too low. 
You should not go more than -15% of your calorie intake. Basically to keep
it in simple terms. If you are gonna take in 1500cals don't burn more than
say 1700, if you are trying to loose fat and mainteine your lean body mass.

I really don't know your workouts so i don't really know how many calories you are burning in one day.


----------

